# Neu Grafikkarte? Welche? Lohnt es sich noch?



## S1lentBob (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir ne  Neue Grafikkarte anlegen und da Stellt sich mir die Frage was man da so nehmen soll? 
Meine Aktuelle Geforce 580GTX schafft es nicht sobald ich  einen Stream Starte (Twitch), die FPS fallen  in den Keller oder sobald ich ein Spiel aufnehmen möchte. (Aktuell World of Tanks aber auch ab und zu anderes)
Dann hab ich gesehen dass Neue Grafikkarten PCIe  3.0 haben.  Und habe  mir dann die Frage gestellt ob es sich  noch  Lohnt dieses Upgrade durchzuführen oder soll neues Mainboard und CPU her?
Funktionieren die Grafikkarten im PCIe 2.0 Slot? Oder verlieren sie zuviel Leistung?

Zum aktuellen System:

*Mainboard:  *Asus Rampage II  Extreme
*CPU:* Intel Core I7-975XE
*RAM:*  24GB DDR3  1600
*GPU: * Geforce 580GTX
*SSD:*  Asus ROG  Raid express 240GB
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Ultimate

Ausreichen würde es mir wenn  ich Ruckelfrei Streamen und aufnehmen kann.

Hoffe jemand könnte mich hier ein bisschen beraten.

Mit besten Grüßen

S1lentBob


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2015)

Also, wenn es bei der Aufnahme hakt, dann ist normalerweise EHER die CPU der Grund... ^^   Aber an sich ist Deine CPU ca auf einem Level mit einem core i5-2500k, und ein moderner Core i5-4660 oder i7-4770 wäre (in Spielen) je nach Spiel dann durchaus 20-40% schneller. Für Dein "Edel"-Board würdest du noch ca. 100€ bekommen, für die CPU 120-150€, und bei nem Neukauf würdest du mit nem Board bei 70-90€ landen und dazu am besten einen Xeon E3-1231 v3 - der entspricht einem i7-4770, hat aber keine eigene Grafikeinheit, kostet dafür aber 60€ weniger, und zwar 260€.  ABER es kann sein ,dass es am Ende doch nix bringt und die Graka tatsächlich der Grund ist...

Denn zB eine AMD R9 280 für 180-190€ oder GTX 960 für 200-210€ ist bereits 30-40% schneller als ne GTX 580. Was willst du denn ausgeben?

2.0 vs. 3.0 spielt übrigens keine Rolle, da selbst sehr starke Karten nicht die Features von 3.0 wirklich nutzen/brauchen. Die Karten "haben" halt 3.0, weil das einfach nur der aktuellste Standard ist.


PS: wozu hast du so viel RAM? ^^


----------



## S1lentBob (5. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort,
Die CPU ist beim Spielen bei maximal  so 40% ausgelastet, also ich denke werde mal mit der Graka anfangen und wenns dann nicht klappt dann werd ich mal weiter sehn.
Also Preisklasse hätte ich so bis  +-300€ gedacht. Vielleicht  die R9 290X oder die Geforce GTX 970, die sahen in den Tests ja mal ganz in ordnung aus.

Achja und die RAM habe ich aus versehen 2 mal ein Tripplechannel packet von 3x4GB in den Warenkorb gelägt und ja dann hab ich sie  einfach eingebaut ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Die R9 290X ist halt etwas schneller, hat aber einen SEHR hohen Strombedarf und wird auch recht heiß, so dass es schwerer ist, die leise zu halten. Ne Sapphire Tri-X OC aber soll trotzdem relativ leise sein - bei der GTX 970 könnte man zB ne Gigabyte Windforce oder MSI nehmen. 

Oder sogar nur eine R9 290, die ist nur ein klein wenig langsamer als die GTX 970.


----------



## S1lentBob (5. Juni 2015)

So hab mir mal ne GTX 970  bestellt, ne Gigabyte Windforce, da meine 580 GTX auch ne Gigybyte Windforce war und eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit war, mal schaun wenn sie angekommen ist, werde ich bericht erstatten .


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2015)

Die wird Dir bestimmt 70-90% mehr FPS bringen in den Games, bei denen nicht ganz klar die CPU vlt. "bremst"


----------



## S1lentBob (9. Juni 2015)

So die Grafikkarte ist angekommen, eingebaut, erste runde gedreht und Pech gehabt...    Die FPS sind gleich wie bei der 580GTX auch schon ohne aufnahme/Stream.  (+-30-35)
So sah der CPU Monitor aus,  und mir ist aufgefallen dass CPU 0 auf voller last fährt und ausser CPU 2 die restlichen so gut wie gar nicht belastet werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also komme  ich wahrscheinlich an ner neuen CPU nicht vorbei so wie es aussieht?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2015)

Also, du hast nur 30-35 FPS mit der GTX 970 bei WoT, und das auch dann, wenn du gar nicht aufnimmst ??? Da stimmt irgendwas nicht, das kann unmöglich sein. Du solltest da vlt. mal Windows neu draufmachen, oder zumindest mal die Festplatte intensiv checken. Oder mal schauen, ob man evlt. speziell bei WoT erst für die "richtige" Nutzung der CPU was umstellen muss. Vlt. werden die Kerne falsch belastet, und dann hast du eben doch bei einem Kern eine zu hohe Last, so das deswegen die FPS begrenzt sind. Mainboardtreiber sind aber alle aktuell? 

Oder kann es sein, dass es gar nicht low-FPS sind, sondern Verbindungsprobleme?

Takt-Werte von CPU und Grafikkarte hast du mal getestet?


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Also WoT funzt mit meiner 970 auf höchsten Einstellungen und HD-Pack auf min. 60 FPS, und bezüglich Prozessor habe ich da weder etwas eingestellt, noch irgendwas gesehen was man einstellen könnte.
An der Grafikkarte liegt es also auf keinen Fall.


----------



## BiJay (10. Juni 2015)

World of Tanks braucht keine gute Grafikkarte, da hängt alles von der CPU ab. Die Engine ist hauptsächlich auf einen Kern augelegt, ein paar physikalische Berechnungen werden auf andere Kerne ausgelagert, hauptsächlich auf einen zweiten. Da das Streamen auch eher CPU-intensiv ist, wird es da natürlich nicht besser. Ich glaube es gibt da ein Tool, das die CPU-Berechnungen von WoT auf mehrere Kerne verteilt, bringt beim Spielen glaube nicht so viel, aber kann dann beim Streamen helfen, da dann ein Kern nicht am Maximum läuft. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie das Tool hieß und find es nicht auf die Schnelle.

PS: Sorry, dass ich den Thread nicht vorher schon gesehen habe. Hätte dir gleich sagen können, dass dir eine neue Grafikkarte hier nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## S1lentBob (10. Juni 2015)

Hi,
also habe es mit Easytoolz versucht um die Kerne gleichmäßig zu belasten, hat auch funktioniert dem Überwachungsmonitor nach, doch bei der Spielleistung war keinen Unterschied zu merken.
Die Treiber sind alle aktuell und auch der Rest vom System schein eigentlich ohne Probleme zu funktionieren.
Die Takte scheinen auch alle ok. Internet habe ich eine 100Mbit Down 50Mbit Up im Glasfaser, und mein ping ist eigentlich konstant bei 20-30 ms. Also denke ich dass das Internet nicht das Problem ist.


----------



## BiJay (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, kann sein, dass EasyToolz das Programm war, das ich meinte. Aber wie ich schon andeutete, ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass das Spiel besser läuft. Es hilft nur die volle Last von einem Kern auf die anderen Kerne auszulagern, sodass andere Programme wie z.B. Streamingsoftware die CPU besser nutzen können während du spielst. Wenn du bessere Performance in World of Tanks haben willst, brauchst du einen anderen CPU mit hohen Einzeltakt - da sind sogar manch ältere Dual Cores besser als neue i7 mit Hyperthreading und anderem Schnickschnack, der bei World of Tanks nicht hilft. Übertaktete CPUs sind da meist am Besten. Es kann sein, dass World of Tanks mit dem großen 9.0 Update die Performance für Multikern-CPUs verbessert, aber da bin ich gerade nicht auf dem Laufendem, ob das wirklich geschieht und wann überhaupt das 9.0 Update kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Aber nur 30 FPS mit nem i7-975, der im Schnitt ca nem Core i5-3570 oder ähnlich entspricht? Wohlgemerkt OHNE Streaming/Aufnahme, hat er ja gepostet - das kann doch nicht sein...  selbst wenn vlt. der alte i7 aus irgendeinem Grund bei WoT deutlich  schwächer als ein moderner i5 ist: ich hab nen Kumpel mit ner viel schwächeren CPU, der WoT mit mehr als 30 FPS spielt...  der hat nen X4 955, und da ist der i7-975 doch viel stärker... ^^


----------



## BiJay (10. Juni 2015)

Ein paar mehr FPS würde ich ja auch erwarten, weiß ja auch nicht, welche Einstellungen er nutzt und welchen Einfluss die letzten Updates bei World of Tanks hatten - ich habe es schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr gespielt. Vom Grundtakt nehmen sich X4 955 und i7-975 ja auch nicht viel, würde da also ne ähnliche Performance vermuten. Die bei WoT verwendete Engine ist eben mist.


----------



## S1lentBob (10. Juni 2015)

Also WOT liegt aktuell bei der Version 9.8, ich verstehe es auch nicht, also habe die einstellung fast auf maximal stehen, wenn ich alles auf maximal hochschraube lieg ich bei 20-30 fps das dann schon ziemlich ruckelt. Ein freund der auch ne 970 GTX hat, sagte dass das spiel bei ihm alles auf maximal mit 80-100 fps läuft. Denn Battlefield 4 Lief sogar mit der 580GTX mit sehr Hohen einstellungen flüßig. Werde versuchen die Ganze Hardware nochmal unter die Lupe zu nehmen um sicher zu gehen dass ich nichts übersehen habe, jo wenn nicht dann muss ne Neue CPU und Mainboard her.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Ich würde vorher mal Windows sauber neu installieren, vlt. hat sich da nur was eingeschlichen. Und die Festplatte mal genau auf Fehler prüfen. Ansonsten scheint Deine CPU halt speziell für WoT deutlich einer modernen hinterherzuhinken.

Und die Graka, die du nun hast, ist top - also, sofern du auch mal andere Games spielst, wird die sich trotzdem gelohnt haben


----------



## S1lentBob (10. Juni 2015)

Jo, dann werde ich mal wenn ich die Zeit später noch kriege alles komplett neu installieren, kann ja nicht schaden.
Doch habe mir für den Notfall mal ein bisschen die Sachen angeschaut und was haltet ihr von:
Asus Maximus VII Ranger mit Xeon E3-1231 v3
Also bis 400€ könnte ich für Mainboard und CPU ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Der Xeon ist super. Aber das Board so unnötig wie Sportreifen für nen Twingo    Den Xeon kann man nicht übertakten, man braucht da also kein "OC-Board" - ein zB ASRock H97 Pro4, Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder Asus H97-Plus reicht DICKE aus. 

Das Maximus VII Ranger wäre selbst zum Übertakten an sich schon nur dann zu empfehlen, wenn einem kleinere Vorteile beim Übertakten sehr wichtig sind, ansonsten ist auch ein Modell für 120€ schon super zu übertakten.


----------



## S1lentBob (13. Juni 2015)

So also System Neu installiert, aktuell nur alle Treiber und WOT auf dem System, und läuft mit +-40 FPS. Wo ich denke dass es immer noch zu wenig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2015)

Hast du denn mal nach Benchmarks geschaut für Deine oder ähnliche CPUs, also nen Sockel1156 oder 1366 core i5/i7, und für die Details / Texturenpacks, die du benutzt? Wäre halt schon möglich, dass die CPU speziell bei wot deutlich einer modernen hinterherhinkt.


----------

